

The science behind Dance Central 3’s "Make Your Move" game mode - scott_s
http://penny-arcade.com/report/editorial-article/dance-central-3

======
scott_s
Since I have spent a considerable amount of time in my own work trying figure
out how to algorithmically determine that two functions are "similar enough,"
I'm very curious to know more. Specifically, what exactly is their model of
position and velocity, and then how exactly do they score two attempts to
recognize them as the same. Alas, that's probably valuable information they
wouldn't publish.

